# lymphocystitis question



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

For many years my one blackskirt has been getting white bumps and a white coat over top her scales. Nothing treats it and I was told it was probably a viral infection.it occasionally clears up and then breaks out again.
yesterday at the lfs several of the new shipments of gouramis had white lumps on the top fins and the manager of the fish room said it was a viral lymphocystitis or polycystic disease.
I have been doing some reading and it appears similar to what my fishy has.
Now in another tank one of my new rainbow fish has a solid white lump on his dorsal fin. It started out like a white mark and now has swollen up like a solid white lump.
I can't say if it is a lump or a cyst as I have not touched it nor do I intend to. however over the past several weeks this fish has had several marks on his tail that I thought cam from scrapping with the other fish.
he is very dominant and is top fish in his group.
Does anyone have any experience with lymphocyctitis? or any other chronic cyst diseases?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uh, oh.. new shipment of gouramis, you say?
The gouramis have been coming in with viruses aplenty lately, so that might be part of the problem. Or not.
Lympho is usually not a big problem, but it does spread easily. Clean tanks don't have the problem nearly as bad as dirty ones.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm, the guy that runs the fish room says it doesn't spread.


----------

